

Microsoft’s Patent Strategy Against Android - ChrisArchitect
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/03/microsofts-patent-strategy-against-android/

======
ChrisArchitect
suppose this isn't really fresh news, but summarizes recent months activities
and what we've been seeing/talking about. And coverage in mainstream press is
something maybe.

